# Went out scouting for turkeys here a few pics



## Moose Hollow (Apr 26, 2008)

Turkeys.

If you have a facebook here's mine if you want to take a look at some more pictures.

http://www.facebook.com/album.php?id=13 ... eTheater=1


----------



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

Nice pics as always!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Nice!


----------



## pkred (Jul 9, 2009)

Purdy Birds.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Looks like a very successfull scouting trip. Nice pics. 8)


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Nice pics.
Every time I go over to Cache Valley I see a whole crapload in Leishman,s field at the mouth of the canyon. I should get my camera out next time.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Nice Moose.....good color !!


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice pics!

Do you have an early tag? What region are you hunting? 

Good luck!


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Nice Dave!

That one in the bottom pic has a nice ole' beard.


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

Those are some sweet turkeys! Nice pics too.


----------



## Moose Hollow (Apr 26, 2008)

Here's a couple from today.


----------



## huntinfool (Nov 1, 2007)

Great shots, I'm glad to see your able to get away from work again


----------

